# Homeopathy can cure Derealization



## homeopathycanhelp (Oct 6, 2011)

Please look at my blog and participate, regarding cure with homeopathy, Thank You!


----------



## sophia dahlstrom (Sep 29, 2011)

I posted a reply on your blog!


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

is there an address or link?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

jd99034 said:


> is there an address or link?


Go to the members profile and click blog and theres a link there


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

you guys are fucking retards. this is obviously a scam


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

This better not be a scam, that would be incredibly rude


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

,Homeopathy works, it is called "the placebo effect".
Otherwise there is not à single respectable study that points out that it has à real benefit for anything whatsoever. 
Not so strange, it is just water, or whatever else that is supposed to contain those infinitly diluted substances.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------

